# NVIDIA Jetson TX2



## Robbykaty (Jun 15, 2017)

Has anyone successfully been able to boot FreeBSD 11 or 12 on TX2?

If so.  Is their a link to a bookable image?


----------



## acheron (Jun 15, 2017)

The TX1 and TX2 are not supported as of today, you'll have to do the bringup.


----------

